# Pros & Cons: Mainsail furling booms



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pros & Cons: Mainsail furling booms*

The PROS and CONS? 
This comes to my mind re. in boom main-sail furling systems:

PROS:

You can "trim" your boat with a furling sail system as if you have numerous reefing points.

It stores the sail well protected and neatly inside the boom.

It is really easy to hoist to the exact size you require for the sea conditions.

Works well beside a separate track for a try-sail/storm sail.

Minimum weight up high aloft.

Can be used with a "racy" fractional rig, but usually best with simple masthead systems.

CONS:

It is far to expensive for "what it is".

Depends on a "good installation" to work well and trouble free.

The "descent-rate" of the sail must be precisely controlled, maybe with a adjustable halyard-brake. You cannot let it "free fall" down like when you use lazy jacks.

The boom must be at a pre-set angle to the mast or the sail will roll upp unevenly, much like when you try to roll back a yard of toilet paper!

Any ideas on this subject? Please let us know!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pros & Cons: Mainsail furling booms*

I installed a "HOOD Stoboom" system that''s unfortunately no longer available as "new" now, but mine was hardly used. I found this complete system 2nd hand for a fraction of the new cost, so I was happy.
(I initially ordered the new Profurl open boom system, but had some bizare trouble the West Australian distributer, so I had to forget that.)

I like in-boom roller systems because you can use a fully battened sail and trim it much like a "normal" set-up. .

I had some problems with the line-drive and setting the boom aligment, but all is now under control. But, don''t let a "clutsz" use it until instructed and trained..

I have added some sail-reinforcements and loops for a "3rd reef" if things get really hairy down here close to the "Roaring 40''s" .

I just love it when I can first furl the head-sail (from the cockpit...), press the Autopilot button and walk up on deck and roll the 350'' main-sail in about 20-40 seconds, all hidden in the boom .

Hard yacka, but easy now when I put the mainsail halyard on the Anderson winch REVERSED and a elastic cord as "friction brake". It gives the right tension and I can just crank like crazy.

Summary: This stuff is like most gear on a boat, only as god as the installation and the "set-up".

Fair sailing and let me hear what you think of your HOOD Stoboom system!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just acquired a boat with Stoboom. Agree with Vitamin that it has its good points. But mine slips when reefed in strong wind (winch locked and rope tight as I can get it). Any ideas on how do you stop this.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fan-

Chances are pretty likely Vitamin isn't going to reply, *since it has been SEVEN YEARS since he posted. Please don't revive dead threads, and please read the post in my signature.

*BTW, what kind of line are you using on the winch.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Fan...I have a shaeffer system. I am not clear what you mean by "slips". I've never had any problems with mine. A fixed strut holds the boom at the precise angle for furling and you need to keep tension on the main halyard as you lower/reef to get a good, tight wrap. Otherwise the wind will tighten the wrap on the mandrel and leave the sail baggy. Is that what you are taking about? 
BTW... I think reviving old threads with new questions is fine...but itis helpful to others if you start by saying..."I know this is an old thread but I have a related question". That way, we don't waste our time reviewing the whole thread. Thanks in advance...and welcome aboard!


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

camaraderie said:


> BTW... I think reviving old threads with new questions is fine...but


Cam, is that not in violation of SD Posting Rules, Revision JJ-159i, Rule 7432, Section GG, Paragraph 188, Subsection xi, Clause 267; I may have the site wrong, but I tried to bring up the manual in PDF but it crashed my computer, it said I need an IBM supercomputer to read the file!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You should know... you helped me write them.


max-on said:


> Cam, is that not in violation of SD Posting Rules, Revision JJ-159i, Rule 7432, Section GG, Paragraph 188, Subsection xi, Clause 267; I may have the site wrong, but I tried to bring up the manual in PDF but it crashed my computer, it said I need an IBM supercomputer to read the file!


----------



## edlittle.el (4 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Pros & Cons: Mainsail furling booms*
> 
> The PROS and CONS?
> This comes to my mind re. in boom main-sail furling systems:
> ...


I’m presently looking for an ocean crossing 40 ft or so boat. My 1st choice is an Island Packet 38 or 40. Neither of those boats come with boom furling or in mast furling. They have roller reefing foresails, but no in mast furling. Perhaps I’m just old fashioned, but I want a full keel, mast stepped to the keel, and standing rigging designed to survive any adverse weather conditions. The problem I’m having is finding an Island Packet for sale in my price range without having to go to Florida, Spain, or other distant locations. And, it seems to me, that the majority of the boats I’ve seen for sale are designed for coastal cruising, not ocean crossing. As such, they come with all the conveniences, including in mast furling. Personally, I think in mast furling is dangerous and I won’t sail any distance on a boat that has it.


----------



## edlittle.el (4 mo ago)

edlittle.el said:


> I’m presently looking for an ocean crossing 40 ft or so boat. My 1st choice is an Island Packet 38 or 40. Neither of those boats come with boom furling or in mast furling. They have roller reefing foresails, but no in mast furling. Perhaps I’m just old fashioned, but I want a full keel, mast stepped to the keel, and standing rigging designed to survive any adverse weather conditions. The problem I’m having is finding an Island Packet for sale in my price range without having to go to Florida, Spain, or other distant locations. And, it seems to me, that the majority of the boats I’ve seen for sale are designed for coastal cruising, not ocean crossing. As such, they come with all the conveniences, including in mast furling. Personally, I think in mast furling is dangerous and I won’t sail any distance on a boat that has it.


----------

